# Mixing Bosch 1617 Router fixed base with Craftsman professional router



## sf_basilix (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello,

About 2 years ago I purchased the Craftsman Professional Router (without the light) that looks just like the Bosch 1617EVS. The router works fine with the exception of tightening the collet - but I'll save that for another thread... 

My setup consists of a Benchdog Cast Iron Router Table extension on my Grizzly 1023S tablesaw. When I tried to line up the holes for the benchdog router table insert to the Craftsman fixed base, nothing lined up even remotely. My base did not even come close to the Bosch 1617EVS router holes, so I ended up spending a few hours making my own lined-up holes, which was intense to say the least.

Well, as it turns out now, I need to insert a bushing for a 1/4" spiral bit, however the Benchdog router table insert does not accommodate for any bushings. The router plate itself is too thick and the opening is too large for the bushing.

So my concern now is to find a way to get this to work. My thoughts were that I was going to need to purchase a new router table insert for this router, but I know that I'm going to have the same struggles with no holes to match my craftsman router unless I go through that mess again drilling holes and lining things up. Not to mention, the bushing kit I purchased insists that the bushing must be *exactly* centered or the kit will not work. (Fairly obvious for any bushing kit I assume)

My thoughts were this - does anyone own both of these routers in their workshop? I was thinking if the bases looked the same between the Bosch and the Craftsman router (I've only used the Craftsman, not the Bosch) would the Craftsman router fit into the Bosch fixed base? If so, I would probably purchase a Bosch fixed router base and then not have to worry about what router table insert I go with. The router itself has a number of cut-out grooves that interlock into the fixed base for the adjustment screw that changes the height. There's also a small pin that has to be lined up before the router can be inserted into the base. I can take detailed pictures of my router if that could help anyone.

So after my long winded post (sorry!), does anyone know if this will work? Does anyone have these two routers that they can test this setup before I go ahead and invest any more $$ into my router? My only other alternative is to bite the bullet and purchase the Bosch Router set, but I was hoping to use that on something else that I didn't have in my workshop....

Many Thanks to all!
S.F.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums S.F.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

SF, The Craftsman 26620 router you own is a clone of the Bosch 1617 with two differences. Yours uses the Craftsman style base plate and had the additional hole for above the table height adjustments that the origonal 1617's did not.(Current models do) Never having had the opportunity to compare the bases side by side I am not sure of the differences. Last time I checked my local store had one 26620 left in stock that was missing some parts. I will go today and compare the sub base plates if they still have it. It is possible to modify your mounting plate for an insert ring which would accept the Porter cable or the larger Router Workshop style guide bushings, you will find directions in a couple of postings on the forums. I will post the results of my Sears trip tonight.


----------



## sf_basilix (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Dr.Zook for the welcome, glad to be here and to have found this place online!

Mike - I appreciate you looking into this!

Thanks!
SF


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

With all that is going on in my life I didnt make it to Sears today. I will tomorrow.


----------



## sf_basilix (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Mike,

The other day, I had posted this same question on another board elsewhere and someone just replied today. It turns out that they happened to have both with them and they do indeed fit inside each other's fixed base.

Looks like I'll go ahead and purchase the Bosch fixed base and use that to attach to the router plate instead of having to drill additional holes.

Thanks for all your help everyone!!

SF


----------



## Dave_Willemain (May 4, 2008)

I am fortunate enough to have both. The Craftsman is made bu Bosch and even has the same model number. The motor from my Bosch definately fits in the Craftsman base and vis versa. Ditto the sub-base.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All Sears had to do was use the Bosch sub base plate and they would still be selling this model. For those who did not know the 26620 routers are history and have been for a long time. Sears managed to make a few more bucks by getting B&D to build them a PC 890 series router with lower life span. I am not knocking the new Craftsman routers, they provide a lot of value for little cost.


----------



## Dave_Willemain (May 4, 2008)

sf_basilix said:


> Hello,
> 
> About 2 years ago I purchased the Craftsman Professional Router (without the light) that looks just like the Bosch 1617EVS. The router works fine with the exception of tightening the collet - but I'll save that for another thread...
> 
> ...


 I have come to wonder if there are variations of the Craftsman. My Craftsman and Bosch 1617 & 1618 swap bodies and motors with ease. The sub-base also swap easily,. The only fuuctional difference seems to be that the Bosch requires an adapter for buishings.


----------



## lgmonson (Jul 27, 2007)

Bite the bullet and use the Craftsman for off-the-table work.

PS: The height adjustment screw from the Sears "look-a-like" router can be used convert older Bosch 1617 fixed bases to "above the table" adjustment. (It is the exact same P/N and when ordered from Sears they come in Bosch factory packaging) you just need to drill a hole in the base flange. Aluminum bases already have the hole parially drilled and it can be seen under the plastic base plate. 

Another bit of info: The 1617 fixed bases are already drilled to accept the phenolic PC base plates then you can use the PC style bushings merely by installing a PC base plate.


----------



## harris65 (Oct 24, 2009)

This is what I have been looking for. I have the bosch 1617 with a fixed base. At the time I bought it, I could have bought the plunge base for about $40 more. I thought I could just add it later. Little did I know, that it would cost between 75 and 100 for just the base. Is the Craftsman plunge base available? 

I wish I had seen this site before.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Have You checked out E-Bay? They have a lot of Craftsman, as well as others on there sight. Some were new in the box!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Since this post is two years old Howard I think they solved it by now.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That's what happens when You can't stand, or sit very long Ha Ha


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

If the Craftsman base plate is the problem, get rid of it. There are many universal base plate kits around made of Swiss cheese punctured plastic. Get one. Or make one. Craftsman base plates are not welded on, are they?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This post is over a year old so the problem has long since been solved. The easy solution for anyone with the 26620 or 1617 router is to buy a sub base plate for a PC 690.


----------



## lgmonson (Jul 27, 2007)

A number of years ago I purchased a Craftsman 7 1/4" saw touted to be "COMMERCIAL" as it was fully ball and needle bearing. After about a year's use I needed to replace a cracked blade safety guard, but the saw was considered to be obsolete and Sears no longer carried replacement parts. Ditto for parts for my "COMMERCIAL" Craftsman router. 
Needless to say I no longer purchase any power tools from Sears. I stick to name brand manufacturers i.e. Bosch, Dewalt, Milwaukee, Makita. 

The only routers now I have are Bosch and I have had no problem with warranty even to the point of free exchange of corroded magnesium housing motor units and bases for ones of aluminum. The only parts problem I have had was trying to find replacement height adjusting screws to update my earlier Bosch bases to the "above table" adjustment feature. Even though Bosch said they didn't have any parts listing for them, I ordered a "look-a-like" part from Sears and it came in Bosch factory pick-tag packaging!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thats hard to believe since the rod is shown with the part number in the manual. You called Bosch customer care for this?


----------

